# Slide Trax rod holders and accessories



## munro91 (Oct 18, 2011)

So I've just upgraded the yak to a tarpon 120 (a bargain i just couldnt refuse or at least thats what i told the misses haha) and dont have a huge amount of knowledge regarding the accessories and more speciffically rod holders. i have done a bit of search on what other people have used and had a look at a few photos other members have posted but a few of the links didnt realy work and i couldnt really tell what they were using.

So I was just after some advice from anyone using or having used the slide trax 
systems on what the best rod holders to use as well as what the best way to go to mount them onto the trax. i have been told that the RAM holders with teh traxk adapted all mount is quite good.

any advice or anyone that can shed a bit of light on the matter, it would be much appreciated.

cheers, munro.


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

I use the same holder that comes with the 120 'angler edition'. (the harmony bracket equipped model) Pretty standard scotty holder with the integrated mounting plate.

I bought mine from Amazon as they are both very hard to find and prohibitively expensive here in OZ. I had to buy off amazon as Harmony US would not sell to australia, despite lack of stock availability...

It also appeared much cheaper to buy the whole kit as one, rather than but the holder and plate seperately.

an example, but not who I bought off. 
http://www.amazon.com/Harmony-Universal ... B0039LA5XY

The mounting plate came complete with the square mounting nuts which allow you to slide it straight on and off. It is a simple bolt it together and screw the nuts down when you slide it in job. Couldn't be easier. No drilling etc.

Pro's. 
-super easy to attach, move back and forth and remove. 
-Base plate can be used to mount other things. 
-Not dear at all, especially compared to some other 'kits' 
-very tough
-takes all rods (baitcaster, spin etc) i've thrown at it so far. 
-full range of adjustment

Cons. 
-With excessive use I've found the mounting bolts that hold it on can get slightly loose. (i.e trolling ALOT/heavy gear in holders). This has however never resulted in one coming anywhere near loose enough to come off. Just a slight 'waggle'. Just half a turn in the middle of any long session fixes it. 
- Bit more fiddly than some other mounting methods but still very simple and quick (prob 60 seconds to put two on). (a ram port is quicker for eg, but don't know how you mount that to a slide trax anyhow!)
- Replacement square nuts are non-standard so would probably take time to replace if you lost one as it would have to be ordered. I just screw em right down after they have been taken off and have not lost any yet. 
- 'Easy turn' caps on Mounting screws for the slide trax can come off after alot of use. Fixed in 2 mins with superglue.


----------

